# Proof of accommodation - living with parents



## SavannahV (Jul 2, 2015)

My fiance is in the process of buying a flat, but it's taking longer than expected and the time that we wanted to apply for the fiance visa is drawing near. We have decided to meet the accommodation requirement by staying with his parents until the flat is available. We have their permission, and overcrowding won't be a problem because they have a spare room.

My questions:

What documents will we need to provide to show proof of accommodation for living with his parents?

Will we need a property inspection to prove that there's no overcrowding?

I've seen other posts saying that the sponsor should provide a utility bill in their name, but my fiance pays rent directly to his parents and doesn't receive utility bills. Will any other sort of mail work? He says he has a letter from the MP - is that acceptable?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

If they own you need the deed or land registry, a council tax or other utility bill in their name, a letter of permission and a property inspection proves independently that there is no over crowding.

It's not the sponsor who needs provide a utility bill.


----------



## SavannahV (Jul 2, 2015)

Thank you so much for the quick reply, nyclon!


----------



## SavannahV (Jul 2, 2015)

Because my fiance is asking: Does any of this need to be certified? (I assume it's a copy of the deed/land registry, not the original.) And if so, can he get it certified himself, or do his parents have to do that?

He also wants to know if it's actually necessary to have bank statements stamped by the bank. He thinks it's very odd that the official list of supporting documents doesn't mention getting _anything_ certified.


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

The bank statements have to be originals (i.e. not downloaded from the internet). If they are not original, they need to be stamped by the bank. 

The land registry doesn't need to be certified.


----------



## SavannahV (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks for clearing that up, AmyD.  I'll pass this information along to him.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

If it's the deed, it needs to be the original. Alternatively, you can purchase the land registry on line for £3 and that is sufficient.


----------



## SavannahV (Jul 2, 2015)

Thank you, nyclon.

My fiance's father contacted the office and received an emailed copy of the land registry, which is preceded by this message:

"The electronic official copy of the register follows this message.

Please note that this is the only official copy we will issue. We will not issue a paper official copy."

So a printed copy of this should be admissible as proof of accommodation, right?


----------



## nasima83 (Aug 29, 2015)

i live with my mum who owns the house.i dont pay any rent or bills so does that mean i dont need any bills or council tax bill in my name just my mums


----------



## SavannahV (Jul 2, 2015)

Another question/concern about accommodation:

As I posted before, my fiance is in the process of buying his own flat. He's actually in the final stages and may have it by the time I arrive in the UK or soon after. He doesn't have any of the paperwork yet, so we're staying with his parents until he's able to move into the new place.

Is it likely to cause any problems that our accommodation is changing so soon after I arrive? Will we need to keep the Home Office up to date on our living situation, and if so, what exactly do we need to do? (We would prefer _not _to wait until after he has all the proof of accommodation for the new flat, because that will take longer and we're trying to time everything based on his time off work, so he can help me move and adjust.)

Thanks again.


----------



## SavannahV (Jul 2, 2015)

Can anyone help with this question? We would like to apply soon and are trying to cover everything to avoid a rejection.


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

It's not a problem. We had a similar situation and it was fine. I was worried about it and I think I found some automated system somewhere where you could inform them by filling in some form over the internet but to be honest, I don't think that did anything. I'll have a look through my email and see if I can find it, though as I said, I am not even sure it was intended for people on spouse visas.

Edit: OK, I think it was something like this, though it may not have necessarily been the same page https://eforms.homeoffice.gov.uk/outreach/AddressUpdate.ofml and all I ever received was an automated email saying:



> Thank you for informing the UK Border Agency of your change of address or change of legal representative.
> 
> We will update your request on our system within the next 72 hours, unless we need to contact you to make further enquiries.
> 
> If you have an urgent enquiry, please contact the UK Border Agency immigration enquiry bureau.


Haven't heard from them since and got my ILR last year no problems. Again, not sure if it was intended for people on spouse visas, mods will probably know more about it.


----------



## SavannahV (Jul 2, 2015)

Thank you, ashkevron! I've bookmarked the link for future reference.

When you applied, did you indicate on your application or cover letter that you planned to move?


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

No cause we didn't know at the time and I don't think there were any questions about it on the form. I don't think it hurts to write in your introduction letter that you plan to buy a property, nor do I think it's a great omission not to mention it because these things are never certain, sometimes they fall through at the last stage and then you have to explain the previous explanation. Anyway, it's perfectly fine to change the address because you've bought a house or a flat, it won't cause any issues.


----------



## SavannahV (Jul 2, 2015)

Thank you for your responses. This was very helpful!


----------

